# Jos A Banks Suits



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Before I go into the store, Is someone able to break down the hierarchy of Jos A Banks suits and explain the difference between the Executive, Signature and Signature Gold suits?

Looking for a few to wear on a daily basis.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

FJW said:


> Before I go into the store, Is someone able to break down the hierarchy of Jos A Banks suits and explain the difference between the Executive, Signature and Signature Gold suits?
> 
> Looking for a few to wear on a daily basis.
> 
> Thanks to all in advance.


There's quite a few posts of this nature in the archives.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

It's complicated.

But a Sig Gold -$300.00 seems like a buy and almost their regular price.


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

FJW,
A basic search brought these up:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...?108983-Jos.-A.-Bank-Trad&highlight=Jos+Banks

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...205-JOS-A.-Bank-s-quality&highlight=Jos+Banks

I am a newbie to the forum and these are certainly worth a read.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

You will get many different opinions on JAB here. Most are accurate.

I think almost everyone will agree with this statement; "You do not go into JAB looking for a suit."

You either go to JAB the first time to talk to someone about their suits, see what looks good, and KNOW that you will walk out without anything, or you go in knowing exactly what suit you want and know that it's on sale.

Visit once, talk to the sales reps, and figure out if you want one of their suits, and watch their site for it to be on sale for 70% off. 66% off if you will wait for only a few weeks instead of a few months. Around 80% off if you want an Executive and can wait for a $99 sale.

I agree that $300 for a Sig. Gold is a good price, but I'm bothered by their boutonniere buttonhole at that price level (not that I'm one you should be taking a lot of advice from).


----------



## Umpire (Nov 7, 2007)

I work at JAB. The only suits that are good quality are 
The signatures and above. The sig and sig gold are half canvas and the platinum is full canvas. The sig is a 
Super 110 and the gold is a 120. If you can get them at a good sale price they are worth the money. I picked up a sig for $122 last month. And that is not an employee deal. I know the sales gimmicks are stupid, but if you find a good deal, it is worth it.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I picked up a Signature last year for $133.00 and I am very pleased with it (I had tried on the same suit in a JAB store, then ordered off the web). With that said, I would be very wary of any price you are quoted in a JAB store, as invariably it is more than whatever is on the web at that moment. I have been quoted higher prices and when I questioned, I was told they would honor the web price. JAB would do well to coordinate all pricing, unless, of course, the stores are not factory owned.

JAB may never get a fair shake, but it is more their pricing schemes than anything. The Sig and Sig Gold are decent, with both usually on sale.


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 9, 2012)

Umpire, are you certain that the Signature line is half-canvassed? I ask because they are not advertised as such online, while the Sig. Golds are, and because many here have claimed that the Signature line is fused. 

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Umpire (Nov 7, 2007)

Our tailor was taking in the sides on my sig suit and I saw the canvas chest piece.


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent--thank you!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Umpire said:


> Our tailor was taking in the sides on my sig suit and I saw the canvas chest piece.


Yes, but the chest piece is glued in place. Half canvas means only that the lapels are not glued.

Today there are quite a few Signatures on line for $147. As previously pointed out, a great value.


----------



## calhoun (Feb 3, 2013)

Umpire said:


> I work at JAB. The only suits that are good quality are
> The signatures and above. The sig and sig gold are half canvas and the platinum is full canvas. The sig is a
> Super 110 and the gold is a 120. If you can get them at a good sale price they are worth the money. I picked up a sig for $122 last month. And that is not an employee deal. I know the sales gimmicks are stupid, but if you find a good deal, it is worth it.


I have been looking at the JAB site over the weekend and all the signature suits start (retail) at $895. Their current promotion is 50% first suit, 75% second suit - so a blended discount of about 63% if you buy 2. That's over $300 a suit. At what point are they sub-$200?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

calhoun said:


> I have been looking at the JAB site over the weekend and all the signature suits start (retail) at $895. Their current promotion is 50% first suit, 75% second suit - so a blended discount of about 63% if you buy 2. That's over $300 a suit. At what point are they sub-$200?


Generally the best price, which changes almost every day, is 75% off. Occasionally a few fabrics or end of season closeouts, are over 75% off. Sub $200 is rare these days.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

there was a buy 1 get 3 free sale on Saturday. I would wait for something of that equivalence or better.


----------



## Umpire (Nov 7, 2007)

You don't need to wait til the next sale. Just go into your local JAB and ask them to give you the 4 for 1 deal . They will.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Umpire said:


> You don't need to wait til the next sale. Just go into your local JAB and ask them to give you the 4 for 1 deal . They will.


That's interesting. I recall in one of the many discussions about how JAB's "sales" could be illegal and the argument to the contrary is that JAB does not have sales; when you buy a suit at "sale price", you are making an offer to purchase and they are simply accepting your proposal. If that is the case, then you certainly can go in and request the four-for-one deal, and the employee might have the authority to accept it.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

It may be anathema for JAB to consider changing their pricing structure, but from a recent visit to their State College, PA store, I find it closer to a classic "bait and switch" sales tactic than I do to anything. This included having the store's manager leading the "charge" to make a sale and "looking up" prices. To someone not familiar with JAB (and their sales), I can see how badly they could be taken.


----------



## Umpire (Nov 7, 2007)

......


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Bank is a big box store for Trad Wannabe's. Save your money and buy from O'Connell's.


----------

